# OAA/FITA indoor Champs



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Well another year done only the FCA's for most left next week, the OAA/FITA Champs will have nearly 275 shooters this year,first draft results have ben sent to the OAA web master and President, one club remaining for results to come in



Sean 
Indoor co-ordinator


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys super quick results this year much appreciated...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

It was fun. Thanks to all.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results are posted

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1676&Itemid=265


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

all loctions in,265 shooters final results should be up tomorrow


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations to all of those who placed well, I hope some shot personal best's.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, congrats to all.
however i must confess, my 10 count is a weeee bit higher than i am currently capable of at this current time. lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey wayne 46 tens not bad lol lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hey wayne 46 tens not bad lol lol lol


like i said a weee bit haha


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

One late entry, so final is 274 shooters, hopfully limited corrections this time around


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fifi if you look at the scores like x`s 10 and 9`s and when you add them up to your next competitor and the math looks wonky do you or whomever contact club to review competitors card .. in my case on that count alone i`m 80 points above my next competitor and I show I finished behind him.. just wondering as I don`t remeber shooting a string of 3`s to drop that much.. but then again could be ... does the oaa ever ask for copies of cards to verify scores or additions thanks in avance..


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

A set of cards stays with the club to confirm scores if a question come up, it is ultimatly upto the archers to make sure their score is correct, if they sign it then they accept the score. The X-10-9 is for tie beaks if needed. I do not check scores only submit what is sent to me, if something glaring steps out I will contact the host club.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

could you check my concern out if possible thanks 80 point spread . makes me wonder thanks


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Not seeing your issue, 1st 446, 2nd 419, 3rd 413. where is the 80 point difference


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if you go to the oaa site re the x 10 9 count I`m up 80 points and like I said I would have had to shoot about all 3`s for the second place person to beat me I could be wrong but counts and addition seem strange it is not in the final score but in the oaa site count totals


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Yuo will have to take any issue up with the OAA office,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks I thought you where the go too.. thanks for the help much appreciated...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I shot open and was told to subtract my 10s my score ended up a lot lower. Can this be changed


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yes change classes lol lol sorry had to say it ...


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> I shot open and was told to subtract my 10s my score ended up a lot lower. Can this be changed


not this year but for next year and the FCA's this weekend, you can shoot in the BH Open class which is basically the compound class without the arrow size restriction. The OAA I assume will be adopting the FCA BH equipment rules for all of target and field, so if you are shooting BH Open etc you will be the same across the board, if you shoot in the Fita compound class you still will be counting inner ten


Sean


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't see the issue with the scoring.Pretty straight forward to me.
Doing it again this weekend:thumbs_up

Have fun everyone


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> I shot open and was told to subtract my 10s my score ended up a lot lower. Can this be changed


I've fixed your score in the results.


----------

